# Hydrostatic Testing and Caliper results!



## Kracin (Feb 23, 2005)

well today i went to the university of nebraska at omaha (one i will be attending some time in the future) because they actually have a dunk tank and everything to do testing for body fat%, i wanted this test because i wasn't sure how accurate a caliper test would be with the way i am with my weight loss and skin problem. the test was fairly easy and went pretty well, and said i did alot better than most people who come in because they cant sit still with no air in their lungs underwater long enough to get a good result.

well if anyone has seen my pictures, some say i was well under 10%, i felt and thought i looked like about 11% (just from visual inspection and all, and seeing others who had tests done and everything), and i guess having a lot of extra skin really covers up whats there and doesnt allow you to see.

The Results :

Calipers : got me at 6.5% BF....... i was really amazed by that thinking that it was going to be a lot higher, especially for the accuracy of calipers themselves, but while doing the test, the nice lady explained how it measures and where it measures, etc etc. so it sounded like it was going to be possibly more accurate for my since my skin was easily grabable.

Hydrostatic Weigher : Got me at 5% BF....... when i saw this i was really amazed, considering this one is much more accurate, i had no idea i was that low. i was expecting to see something higher so i could work to get to about 7% as a goal!!! but i guess i get to sit here and maintain, and take in as much water as possible in a lame attempt to tighten my skin up  :-D, so woo hoo awesome day for me!!


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 23, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> well today i went to the university of nebraska at omaha (one i will be attending some time in the future) because they actually have a dunk tank and everything to do testing for body fat%, i wanted this test because i wasn't sure how accurate a caliper test would be with the way i am with my weight loss and skin problem. the test was fairly easy and went pretty well, and said i did alot better than most people who come in because they cant sit still with no air in their lungs underwater long enough to get a good result.
> 
> well if anyone has seen my pictures, some say i was well under 10%, i felt and thought i looked like about 11% (just from visual inspection and all, and seeing others who had tests done and everything), and i guess having a lot of extra skin really covers up whats there and doesnt allow you to see.
> 
> ...


Thats F'ing awesome!! Huge congrats on all uve accomplished so far!
Calipers are almost always inaccurate on us "excess skin carrying ex fatsos"!
5% is quite low, U could benefit from a clean bulk to try and fill in as much of that skin with muscle!


----------



## Kracin (Feb 23, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Thats F'ing awesome!! Huge congrats on all uve accomplished so far!
> Calipers are almost always inaccurate on us "excess skin carrying ex fatsos"!
> 5% is quite low, U could benefit from a clean bulk to try and fill in as much of that skin with muscle!



thanks a lot, and yeah thats what i was thinking, i know i could do a clean bulk very easily. i just wasn't sure before because i didnt know if i had a higher bodyfat % or not, i wanted to be as low as possible before bulking too. so i guess im ready to change the diet and take in more food and build more muscle


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice, good luck with the skin thing.  Rock lost a ton of weight and his snapped right back in place, plus he is an inferior sample of the species.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 23, 2005)

That is excellent!!  Major props to you for achieving that!

You should now celebrate - with pie!


----------



## Kracin (Feb 23, 2005)

hah, no thanks, unless i make the pie with some low carb special pie crust mix, fat free sugar free pudding with whey mixed in and strawberries with a light honey and nut glaze on top  that could turn out good


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 23, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> hah, no thanks, unless i make the pie with some low carb special pie crust mix, fat free sugar free pudding with whey mixed in and strawberries with a light honey and nut glaze on top  that could turn out good


here, I stole this from Jill, she posted it on fitchics...lol

Crustless Apple Pie

1 Egg white, lightly beaten
1/2 c Splenda
2 c Diced apples
1/2 c Chopped pecans (optional)
1/4-1/2 C oats-reg or grinded up
1 ts Baking powder
1/2 ts Salt
1/2 ts Cinnamon
Molly mcbutter


Mix egg, splenda, apples, and pecans together. Add oats, baking powder, salt, and cinnamon. Spoon into greased 9-inch pie plate. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Feb 23, 2005)

Yeah i have the extra skin thing. I was 200 lbs 5' 7 and hate like a 40% body fat..but i lost a lot then some that i shouldn't have. but even when i was crackhead skinny, i had a flabby stomach..damn skin.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow, good job. Hydrostatic weighing is definitely the way to go if you can find a place that will do it. When I got mine done, I thought the whole process was pretty cool.


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 23, 2005)

ReelBigFish said:
			
		

> Yeah i have the extra skin thing. I was 200 lbs 5' 7 and hate like a 40% body fat..but i lost a lot then some that i shouldn't have. but even when i was crackhead skinny, i had a flabby stomach..damn skin.


Feeling your pain..Started out at almost 330, like 47% bf, lost over 150 pounds and now I need f*cking surgery to get rid of the skin on the bottom part of my tummy and inner thighs!!arrgh


----------

